# Old Country Gravity Feed



## Smokin Okie (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm reading they are shipping these pits to Academy,  after not producing them for almost a year.     But from what I can tell,  they're all going to Texas.

After my short experience with the Masterbuilt 560,   I'm very intrigued by this pit.    A very common comment I see about the MB GF's , are questions about the quality of the build and people wishing there was a reasonable price ,  better built,  gravity feed.

Has anyone seen these OC's in Academy yet  ?


----------



## Smokin Okie (Feb 28, 2021)

Posted in wrong thread


----------



## BBQ Bird (Mar 1, 2021)

I was interested in this also, but it wasn't available so I ended buying the Gravity 800.  Mad Scientist Bbq on YouTube speaks highly of it.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 1, 2021)

BBQ Bird said:


> I was interested in this also, but it wasn't available so I ended buying the Gravity 800.  Mad Scientist Bbq on YouTube speaks highly of it.



But when he moved to Kentucky from Cali, the Old Country GF did not make the trip.   He said he found a good home for it Cali.    He's a big stick burner guy.    And I prefer my OC Brazos also.    But sometimes ,  especially in the winter, its just not practical to sit on the patio and feed splits all day.   I think this OC GF would be as close to burning sticks as possible and still be " set and forget " .

Example,  early last week I looked at the weather forecast for Saturday and it appeared to be a nice day,  around 60*.    So I sat a couple of pork butts out to smoke on the Brazos.    Saturday gets here and its 40* drizzling rain but I was committed by thawing the pork butts.    And I don't wanna cook two butts on my MB560 .


----------



## BBQ Bird (Mar 1, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> But when he moved to Kentucky from Cali, the Old Country GF did not make the trip.   He said he found a good home for it Cali.    He's a big stick burner guy.    And I prefer my OC Brazos also.    But sometimes ,  especially in the winter, its just not practical to sit on the patio and feed splits all day.   I think this OC GF would be as close to burning sticks as possible and still be " set and forget " .
> 
> Example,  early last week I looked at the weather forecast for Saturday and it appeared to be a nice day,  around 60*.    So I sat a couple of pork butts out to smoke on the Brazos.    Saturday gets here and its 40* drizzling rain but I was committed by thawing the pork butts.    And I don't wanna cook two butts on my MB560 .


I see.  I didn't know that he didn't take it with him.   

I don't have any stick burner experience.  What about the Old Country Gravity Feed would make it closer to the stick burners? Is it the lack of forced air from the fan?  Just a better build quality that leads to a better sealed cook chamber?  Something I'm not thinking of?

I've always wondered what it is about stick burners that allow for the really dark bark development on briskets that you can't get with charcoal and pellet grills.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 2, 2021)

BBQ Bird said:


> I see.  I didn't know that he didn't take it with him.
> 
> I don't have any stick burner experience.  What about the Old Country Gravity Feed would make it closer to the stick burners? Is it the lack of forced air from the fan?  Just a better build quality that leads to a better sealed cook chamber?  Something I'm not thinking of?
> 
> I've always wondered what it is about stick burners that allow for the really dark bark development on briskets that you can't get with charcoal and pellet grills.



Wood smoke flavor.     There's something about gravity feeds that produce a clean smoke.    And its a mystery to me as to why.    I bought a MB 560 in January and was really surprised at how clean the smoke looked,   its cleaner than my WSM that I've used for 19 years now.

To my thinking,  charcoal/chunk = smoldering wood.     And smoldering wood in an offset is a big no-no,  get very dirty smoke.    I need some scientist to explain how it differs.

And on one episode of BBQ Pitmasters,   Stump was talking about his gravity feed smoker that he builds,  he said " the super heated air cleans the smoke " .     When I heard that , I thought,  yeah right ........... but now I think there may be something to that.


----------



## kunkel3269 (Mar 4, 2021)

There is one here in Lubbock as I’m writing this.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 5, 2021)

They're shipping to Texas only, best I can tell .   I found one in Wichita Falls, but none in Oklahoma.


----------



## nightwatcher39 (May 11, 2021)

I just move up to old country smoker gravity charcoal smoker from treager and I having problems with ash build up at bottom of feeder chute.  Using b&b briquettes,  fill the chute 3/4 full and starting fire.  It starts working fine(take a while to build up to temp,) after couple hours temp start dropping.  The ash from burning briquettes form layer on top of grate slowing burning down. Tap the grate with hammer, ash falls out and it starts  working fine again.  The charcoal is not binding up in chute, think ash is cutting off air to fire. Trying different charcoal  next time. Any advice to stop buildup. Thank


----------



## Smokin Okie (May 11, 2021)

nightwatcher39 said:


> I just move up to old country smoker gravity charcoal smoker from treager and I having problems with ash build up at bottom of feeder chute.  Using b&b briquettes,  fill the chute 3/4 full and starting fire.  It starts working fine(take a while to build up to temp,) after couple hours temp start dropping.  The ash from burning briquettes form layer on top of grate slowing burning down. Tap the grate with hammer, ash falls out and it starts  working fine again.  The charcoal is not binding up in chute, think ash is cutting off air to fire. Trying different charcoal  next time. Any advice to stop buildup. Thank



I don't own this pit.  But I've paid close attention cuz at one time ,  I was thinking strongly about buying one.

That said,   I've seen two solutions to the problem with getting up to temp,   one is a temp controller and the other is leaving the firebox door open.    There's a YT vid where temp controller added, so I'm sure that works.

The ash problem,  this is the first I've heard of.     There's a long thread at the BBQ Brethren about this smoker,  and there seems to be more owners at that site,  ya might ask there 

https://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=277422

This YT channel might help

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqYESG-ma7W6A3kFfVBLosg

And the Old Country owners group on Facebook,  might help.    That's where I saw the fella saying he left the firebox door open and he got to temp faster.

But there's not a lot of these pits out there, yet.


----------



## nightwatcher39 (May 13, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> I don't own this pit.  But I've paid close attention cuz at one time ,  I was thinking strongly about buying one.
> 
> That said,   I've seen two solutions to the problem with getting up to temp,   one is a temp controller and the other is leaving the firebox door open.    There's a YT vid where temp controller added, so I'm sure that works.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll  check it out


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (May 13, 2021)

nightwatcher39 said:


> I just move up to old country smoker gravity charcoal smoker from treager and I having problems with ash build up at bottom of feeder chute.  Using b&b briquettes,  fill the chute 3/4 full and starting fire.  It starts working fine(take a while to build up to temp,) after couple hours temp start dropping.  The ash from burning briquettes form layer on top of grate slowing burning down. Tap the grate with hammer, ash falls out and it starts  working fine again.  The charcoal is not binding up in chute, think ash is cutting off air to fire. Trying different charcoal  next time. Any advice to stop buildup. Thank


I just watched a youtube video and a the guy doing the video explained the exact same problem. He uses a poker to clean out the grates once every two hours. He also complained of temperature swings and a poorly welded cooking chamber allowing grease to run down the leg. I was all in until I watched that video


----------



## Smokin Okie (May 13, 2021)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> I just watched a youtube video and a the guy doing the video explained the exact same problem. He uses a poker to clean out the grates once every two hours. He also complained of temperature swings and a poorly welded cooking chamber allowing grease to run down the leg. I was all in until I watched that video



I'd like to watch that vid,  do you have a link


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (May 13, 2021)




----------



## maintrain (May 15, 2021)

I was able to pick up one today in Augusta, GA. Saw all the youtube reviews and mods so a tube of lavalock black and Teltru 6" will be here tomorrow. Looking forward to initial burn in/seasoning!

One question for the group. What brand charcoal do you prefer? Leaning towards B&B briquettes.


----------



## nightwatcher39 (May 16, 2021)

Up date. Tried Kingsford charcoal original and it worked great, no ash build up on the grate. On start up I put the  charcoal briquette starting chimney after lighting  inside smoke chamber to quickly warm up chamber. That worked too. I'm getting in front of learning curve of new smoker.


----------



## maintrain (May 16, 2021)

Lit mine up for the first time after installing the thermometer. I noticed the charcoal grate already had a firestarter holder integrated which was a welcomed surprise. Been hold 275 for a few hours now. I was able to get it up to 350 by leaving the door cracked. So far so good...


----------



## maintrain (May 24, 2021)

Just wanted to share. This inexpensive cover from Amazon fits pretty well even though it isn't made specifically for the OC.


----------



## maintrain (Jun 12, 2021)

FYI... All Academy's in my search area appear to have at least 1 OC in stock now. Showing available in GA, AL, SC, FL and NC.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jun 13, 2021)

My local Academy shows one in stock,  which is a rare occurrence.   Only one other time have I found that,   and when I did, I went to the store to see it in person and if they actually had the smoker, it was not on the floor. 

From the problems I've seen reported ,  I would not buy one.   But I would really like to look one over in person.   Sort've form my own opinion.


----------



## maintrain (Jun 13, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> My local Academy shows one in stock,  which is a rare occurrence.   Only one other time have I found that,   and when I did, I went to the store to see it in person and if they actually had the smoker, it was not on the floor.
> 
> From the problems I've seen reported ,  I would not buy one.   But I would really like to look one over in person.   Sort've form my own opinion.


I've had mine a couple months now and have to experienced the reported issues yet. Maybe OC addressed issues from the first batch? Just got my Thermoworks Billows and Signal yesterday about to start a cook now.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jun 13, 2021)

Academy did it again.     Their web site says local store has a GF.    Me,  just wanting to look at one , up close , and in person go there and nothing on the floor.    Not being a serious buyer, I did not want to ask a clerk,  even if I could find a clerk there.


----------



## OCGF (May 15, 2022)

did you ever get one?


----------



## negolien (May 15, 2022)

Real GF's are nice but you better be good at tending fire and keeping temps /shrug. I will stick with my cheapy gf


----------



## Smokin Okie (May 21, 2022)

OCGF said:


> did you ever get one?



No,  still think about it occasionally but the MB560 is serving the need.


----------



## Smokin Okie (May 26, 2022)

Whats the highest temp these will smoke at ?   Will they get to and run easily at 325* ?    Would it take long to reach 325* ?


----------

